# Katy Perry wird neue UNICEF-Botschafterin!



## Q (5 Dez. 2013)

*New York (dpa) - So hat man Katy Perry noch nie gesehen: Mit zurückgebundenen Haaren, T-Shirt und großer schwarze Brille taucht sie in ihrem neuen Video auf - und der Grund ist Unicef. Das Kinderhilfswerk der Vereinten Nationen hat die 29-Jährige zur neuen "Botschafterin des Guten Willens" ernannt.*
Dazu wurde auch ein Video veröffentlicht, das neben dem offiziellen Clip zu ihrem Song "Unconditionally" ("Bedingungslos") gezeigt werden soll.
Das Schwarz-Weiß-Video entstand im April bei einem Besuch Perrys in Unicef-Lagern in Madagaskar. "Man hat mir vorher gesagt, diese Reise wird Dein Leben verändern. Ich dachte nur, jaja, so beeindruckend wird es schon nicht werden. Ich habe mich geirrt."
Die paar Tage hätten die Prioritäten in ihrem Leben verändert, sagte Perry. "Materielles und Status sind doch gar nicht so wichtig. Wenn man kleine Kinder sieht, die jeden Tag barfuß eine Stunde zur Schule und eine Stunde barfuß zurückgehen, dann verändert das die Sicht auf die eigenen Probleme."
Perry soll laut Unicef-Direktor Anthony Lake vor allem über soziale Netzwerke Jugendliche begeistern. Für das Kinderhilfswerk sind viele Prominente im Einsatz, etwa Liam Neeson, Roger Moore, Susan Sarandon, David Beckham, Harry Belafonte und Orlando Bloom.


Wir wünschen Katy viel Erfolg bei ihrer Arbeit!


Bilder zur Ernennung gibt es hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...adquarters-new-york-03-12-2013-x-33-tags.html
​


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

This is not serious !


----------



## xXBlackSiriusXx (8 März 2015)

not serious


----------

